# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Amazonian and asian biotopes



## Daima (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello everybody...
I'm new on this great website, I'm 17, and I'm French (so it may be difficult to understand what I say...hum...)and I enjoy biotope aquariums...
I own two tanks of 80 and 100 L, and I'd like to get advices for them...
I aim at creating real biotopes of Orinoco and south Asia in my tanks.
So I introduce my aquariums...
100L: the Amazonian, the floor is done with 2 cm of nutritive and 3 cm of sand, the filter is 300 liters per hour, with moss and ceramiques... 
light: 2 "nominal tx" of Actizoo , 2*18W. 
The water: 26°C, pH 6.5, GH 5...
I put some wood of Salix tortuosa...
Plants: Sagittaria lorata, Rotala indica, Vallisneria americana, Cryptocoryne wendtii and undulatus, Lemna minor.
Fishes: 5 Paracheirodon axelrodi, 2 males of wild Poecilia endlers, 1 Hemigrammus rhodostomus, 1 Hasemania nana, 2 Corydoras paleatus... (I know they've to live in bands of 6, but they were given to me, so it's a real problem...







I try to give them were the'll feel good, but noone seems to be interessted by them...)
http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/3958/aquasle19110110ek.jpg

The 80 L : black quartz, same filter, 
light: nominal tx 25W...
Plants: Ceratopteris cornuta, Cryptocoryne wendtii, Limnophila sessiliflora, Java moss, Hygrophila corymbosa "stricta", Vallisneria americana, Lemna minor...
Fishes: 5 Trigonostigma heteromorpha,4 Pangio kuhli, a Epalzeorhynchos bicoor and a Garra (who'll of course soon leave this tank)
http://img429.imageshack.us/img429/4518/aquasle12110022td.jpg

I think I'll make a biotope without plants in the 100L, to create a "pure amazonian". Like this, I could take one of the 18W and add it to my other tank...in which I want to create a pure asian" lol.
So I hope you'll understand what I write... hum ... thank you !


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Daima, welcome to the forum! Your tanks sound very nice. Did you collect the wood and rock from outside?


----------



## Daima (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you







(ah people seem to understand what I say, lol)
You're right, the wood comes from a tree of my garden, I put it into a ... a ... (I don't know the word, it's the engine to sterilize things to eat, so I put the wood in water to 90 °C...)

The rock is a paving stone I broke








I tried bambou wood for the 80Liters but it always rots...


----------



## Daima (Jan 15, 2006)

The more I'm on this website, and the more I find it's one of the best...








Besides, I'm looking for links showing photographs of fishes in their natural biotope... to give me ideas for my 100L...


----------



## SubUrBaNLab (Dec 3, 2005)

yes me too i just spent about one hour looking for this site where i saw this replication of underwater amazon river type. I think it was a manufactured tank backround that was for inside the tank and had tree roots leaves etc.. I think it was some german site that was a specialty place, it wasnt just any product site. I am goin crazy lookin for this site, i saw it only once and i never bookmarked it. CAN ANYONE HELP


----------



## Daima (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, that's it, it was a german website ... 
My amazonian today...
 

And the asian...
 

Have you got any advices for me ?


----------



## SubUrBaNLab (Dec 3, 2005)

no i wish i could. I like your set up. I should get some pics of mine up. Im not sure if they will come out good because my water is pretty brown. I filter it through ketapeat, i add kent humic, and i put some dried indian almond leaves in the tank so it can get dark sometimes. Plus i dont have all the lighting i want yet.


----------



## SubUrBaNLab (Dec 3, 2005)

does no one know what im talking about. Its an aquarium backround that goes inside the tank, it replicates underwater with dirt, tree roots etc... Im going mad trying to find it.


----------



## SubUrBaNLab (Dec 3, 2005)

I THINK I FOUND IT! Or something cool anyways. But those damn yanks dont deliver to the us.

http://www.3d-aquarium-backgrounds.co.uk/index.html


----------



## imported_peber (Jun 4, 2003)

There are alternatives. I do not know though which countries they deliver to...

(edit: there seem to be an American distributor. Found this on the homepage:

"USA
Dutch Aquarium Systems
1616 East Main Street
US-Waxahachie TX-75165")

/P


----------



## SubUrBaNLab (Dec 3, 2005)

THIS IS THE ONE. THANK YOU. Looks like a project to install, but im happy u found it. Thanks.


----------



## imported_peber (Jun 4, 2003)

Glad to help...!

And since it is a Swedish company...









/P


----------

